# AMD price = pentium3.0ghzHT price ?



## Shreekant (May 10, 2005)

Hi

   I'm planning to buy a new pc, and want to decide between the intel pIV 3.0ghzHT and comparable AMD processor.

   The pentium 3.0 ghz+915 mbd comes at approx 15k. 
   Which AMD processor+suitable motherboard will fit into a maximum of 15k? I've seen a few amd-intel threads on the site, but sadly none touched upon the price point of view  :roll:  


- Shri


----------



## grinning_devil (May 10, 2005)

where ru located shreekant ???

@delhi,intel 3Ghz nd 915GAv mobo will cost u around 12k - 13 k .  ....


----------



## Shreekant (May 10, 2005)

i'm in the outskirts of mumbai, so the price may seem a bit inflated.. anyways the point is.. is there an amd+mbd which is ...
1. priced MAX 15k, performs better than p3.0ghz + 915
   OR
2. priced LESS than 15k, performance comparable to p3.0ghz+915


-- Shri


----------



## quad master (May 10, 2005)

AMD Athlon 3000+ Wichester Core - Socket 939 - Rs6K approx

ASUS A8N-E Delux - Nforce 4 Chipset - Socket939 - Rs8.5K approx
Rashi Peripherals Mumbai , ASUS Tek India 
[for Contact details check Master Hardware Contact Sticky]

This Mobo doesnt come with onboard graphics
so the cheapest graphics solution is 
Nvida GeForce 6200 128MB with TurboCache - Rs4K

Total:- 6+8.5+4 = 18.5K


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 10, 2005)

a goog solution would be a a64 2800+ with one of the ATI based mobos. should come within ur budget easily and the onboard x300 is miles ahead of the gma 900. also ddr2 ram is a hell lot more expensive than ddr without any significant performance difference yet.


----------



## wizrulz (May 10, 2005)

@ quad master=> shreekant has stated that he need ssolution for max of 15K and u r increasing his budget by 3K, r u in marketing???(just kidding)
i think shreekant u can go in for AMD 64 bit 3000+, and mobo with future options with reasonable performance. first decide if u want onboard graphics option for time being or u can buy a graphics card straight away, and with view zero on few mobos. When u have decided the option post in here again. As for option between amd and intel goes wrt performance and price then i suggest amd, but if u want low end then intel, amd is for med and high end pc users.


----------



## akshayt (May 10, 2005)

dude what is your requirement
for gaming amd is better
for encoding,3d apps like photoshop intel may be better

try to go for good mobo

tell your rest system

939
amd 3000 winnie for about 7-7.5k,isn't it
asus a8n-e,8.5-9.3(in dlei 9.3,abt 8.5 in mumbai maybe)
does delux come


----------



## Shreekant (May 10, 2005)

Hi
  Thanks a lot ! 
  I prefer a mobo with onboard graphics (not an additional card) . If you know of some specific models, please let me know.


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

Im using the intel 915gav and am quite happy with the graphics.................not.


----------



## Shreekant (May 10, 2005)

ok guys ..  i've shortlisted to this choice:

intel p3.0ghz ht with 915gav socket 775
OR
amd athlon 64 3000 with MSI ATI RS480

Your verdict??

my usage will be (in amount of time) -> 50% programming, 20% gaming, 30% net surfing


----------



## Ankit (May 10, 2005)

go for msi ati rs480...vailable in mumbai for 5.5 K....64 3000+ will cost u ..7.8 K appx.....
msi MB has better onboard graphics ...better sound....gives 6 channel analog out( missing in 915gav)
and provides TV out...what else do u want....
however some reviews suggests that it is unstable with some memory configurations...and it's usb speed is not up to mark...however they may have corrected it in latest BIOS revision...


----------



## akshayt (May 10, 2005)

good sound=not onboard sound

gaming=not onbaord graphics

if yoyu want to game then 939 mb graphic might/may be better,but still you need a better card

can you play gamers at 640*480,lowest settings 15-30fps


----------



## wizrulz (May 10, 2005)

hey i am using RS-480 mobo and amd 3000+, it rocks man, iu can play all the latest games at decent settings(if one iopts for onboard graphics one has to compromise on that) . bo ahead with msi rs480 and enjoy computing for next 2-3 years atleast w/o worrying abt upgrade adn yes when gotcha money buy pic-e graphics card.


----------



## quad master (May 10, 2005)

Amd athlon 64 3000+ Socket939 Winchester 
with a MSI RS480 with onboard ATi xpress200 GPU is a nice budget combo.
If you are not willing to spend more

@wirulz - i dont market product , i suggest quality products.
The ASUS A8N-E Delux is a excellent mobo compared to MSI RS-480
- ASUS just thrashes msi on terms of performance 
- RS-480 chipset allows no overclocking at all.
- Also the Ati Xpress 200 is no comparison to Nvidas 6200 128MB with TurboCache.
- The only downfall is you will have to spend money to get the quality  

If just by spending 3K extra if you gain a lot then why not.


Peace


----------



## Shreekant (May 11, 2005)

@quad master --> your argument is perfectly valid. 
Special thanks for the explanation, it will definitely help in making a decision


----------



## akshayt (May 11, 2005)

is there asus a8n-e delux,does it not come in the normal .

also,6200tc might according to chip testing wasn't playing doom3 to well even @ 800*600,med settings probably.

plz tell you all to play todays latest games @ 640*480*lowest settings @ 25-30fps what kinda system is required.
will a geforce 3 ti or geforce 4 mx or geforce 2 do?


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 11, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon 3000+ Wichester Core - Socket 939 - Rs6K approx



Are u making any mistake or really the price of Amd Winchester have gone down from 7000 to 6000.


----------



## Ankit (May 12, 2005)

@quadmaster
you are absolutely right.....
just one correction....you have to spend 3K extra just for the MB.....extra money for gfx card as nforce4 ultra chipset is not having integ graphics...but even a cheapest pci-e gfxcard will be better than msi-rs480 onboard gfx...
but if you r not much in to the gaming msi board is more than enough...
abt pwr supply....antec power supplies with EATX conectors are not easily available...so if u r going to take pci-e gfx card ...make sure that u r taking at least 430 or 480 wts true power....


----------



## Shreekant (May 18, 2005)

hi guys

with an addition to the list, i've now got pcs from three different ages 

Jurrassic age :-

intel 8088 8MHz
mobo...what is that ?
Hercules monochrome graphics adapter
640KB ram
20MB hdd 
5 1/4" fdd 320KB 'single sided, double density'
10" monochrome essen monitor
81 key keyboard
mouse... eeks !!


Stone age :-

pentium 166MHz 'MMX'
intel 810 mobo
32mb ram
32KB L2 cache
4.2 GB seagate + 2.1 GB seagate + 1 GB hdd quantum
32x Creative CDROM drive
3 1/2" fdd
Creative Sound Blaster 16
Cirrus logic video card
Reatlek 10/100 ethernet card
kbd,ballmouse
samtron 15" color monitor

Silicon age 

amd athlon64 3000+
msi ati rs480 mobo
512 ddr ram400mhz
12KB L1, 16KB L2, 512KB L3 cache
80gb sata seagate
monitor..same as above
spk.. same as above
sony combo drive
LG 56x cdrom 
1.44" fdd
i key keyboard
samsung optical mouse

bbye


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

hmmm
Thats a very good way to chart the descendency of the Computer"


----------



## maverickrohan (May 20, 2005)

hey.........those r kewl configs dude.........

i dint know a Pentium ran on an 810 mobo??

And AMD 3000+ had 12K L1, 16K L2, & 512K L3  ????


----------



## maverickrohan (May 21, 2005)

BTW An Athlon 64 has:

L1 Cache: 128K (64K Data + 64K Code)

L2 Cache: 512K or 1024K

L3 cache: Whats That??? (On an Athlon 64!!!)

I dont know from where uv got those figures....???


----------

